# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Sa kohë i kushtoni bashkëbisedimit në internet?

## [PaRTiZoNi]

Trregoni Te Drejten Sa Kohe i Kushtoni Chatit? Vet Mos Genjeni Se Kjo Nuk Ju Meret Parasysh Te Kerkesa Per Aop  :perqeshje:  Duam Zgjedhje Me Standarte Te Larta Europiane Pa Manipulime  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MijnWonder

ke haruar te vesh 24 ore  :ngerdheshje:  per veten tende  12 Ne chat e 12 ne forum duke hap sondazhe ti  :ngerdheshje: 

nejse une i kushtoj 0.30min chatit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iktuus

_ik re avdall vrit veten_

----------


## BaLLaKumi

*partizani, po hedh gandidaturen per irc-cop  ti lale 


Une e kam lan  çatin betohem 



PS: dikur rrija ja 4 ore po iher   {humje kohe çati}*

----------


## iktuus

> *partizani, po hedh gandidaturen per irc-cop  ti lale 
> 
> 
> Une e kam lan  çatin betohem 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: dikur rrija ja 4 ore po iher   {humje kohe çati}*


Ballakumi sa emer te bukur ke ti zogu   po cfare kuptimi ka?

----------


## MijnWonder

> *partizani, po hedh gandidaturen per irc-cop  ti lale 
> 
> 
> Une e kam lan  çatin betohem 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: dikur rrija ja 4 ore po iher   {humje kohe çati}*


baba pse genjen ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Me iu thene te drejten nuk futem hiq ne chatt !!!

----------


## BaLLaKumi

> Ballakumi sa emer te bukur ke ti zogu   po cfare kuptimi ka?




o cap  ,  spo me njehe kush jam??????????????  :xhoker: 

PS: ka kuptimin qe un jam çun karderr  :xhoker: 






PS: vlonjatja, pse kur tkam genjyer un ty ?????  :macka:

----------


## iktuus

> ke haruar te vesh 24 ore  per veten tende  12 Ne chat e 12 ne forum duke hap sondazhe ti 
> 
> nejse une i kushtoj 0.30min chatit


Me 0.30 min kupto9hewt vetem 30 seconda gje qe nuk eshte e mundur. Une e di llogarin tate 8 ore gjume 8 ore kohe te lire neper msn dhe forume dhe 8 ore ne chat life is now ahahahhahahahah

----------


## MijnWonder

> Me iu thene te drejten nuk futem hiq ne chatt !!!


zogu mire ja ben eshte kot , sidomos kur del kopshti pushim te madh nuk rihet dyndje me kalamaj shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MijnWonder

> Me 0.30 min kupto9hewt vetem 30 seconda gje qe nuk eshte e mundur. Une e di llogarin tate 8 ore gjume 8 ore kohe te lire neper msn dhe forume dhe 8 ore ne chat life is now ahahahhahahahah


don't ever quote me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> zogu mire ja ben eshte kot , sidomos kur del kopshti pushim te madh nuk rihet dyndje me kalamaj shume


HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Avash Se Po Na Ofendon  :perqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Por edhe une disa kohe futesha ne chat, por jo ne chatin e forumit, e tani me te vertet me duket humbje kohe, nuk me duket asgje interesant aty !!!

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> don't ever quote me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kujdes Fjalorin Ne Main Mos Shkruaj Me Germa Te Medha , Flm Per Mirekuptimin , ForumiShqiptar Script  :perqeshje:

----------


## MijnWonder

> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Avash Se Po Na Ofendon


ti je te kopshti me dreke ssje tek ai me pushim :P

bej remote off

----------


## iktuus

> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa Avash Se Po Na Ofendon


Pse ishe edhe ti ne pushim te madh po buken me vete e kishe.

Ballakumi po derri e ka te vogel me hahahahhahhhhahaa


vlonjate mos u merzit se un prej teje lash chatin nuk te duroja dot me hahahahah

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> *partizani, po hedh gandidaturen per irc-cop  ti lale 
> 
> 
> Une e kam lan  çatin betohem 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: dikur rrija ja 4 ore po iher   {humje kohe çati}*


  BABA ca lesh ircopi thua ti , po te futesh tani ne Chat do te shofesh Nick PaRTiZoNi Freeze Sqline , Akill Ip Real

----------


## MijnWonder

iktuuss me vjen mire qe te kam bere te lije te vetmin hob e arsyeje jete qe kishe , por me vjen keq prape se ske ku gjen pak ngritje morali  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BaLLaKumi

iktuus  :xhoker: 


rri se do i fus nai fllod  :xhoker: 





PS: partizani, ta qaji hallin ka ngel chati pa pseudonime  :xhoker:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ee si tia bej une qe te votoj !!!???

----------

